# Sand Boa colours



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay - so I know amel X anery = snow. (although I don't know why!) So what would anery x albino be? It could produce normal visuals with a double het (or at least thats what I think!) But what do you think? Help! Kenyan sand boas by the way!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

In snakes, "Amelanistic" is the more technically accurate description of what is called "albino". And if you remember that "Amelanistic" means "without black" and "Anerythristic" means "without red" you can see that subtracting red pigment and subtracting black pigment would leave white (and yellow in most cases) ... producing the visual effect "snow".

So yes, an albino Kenyan sand boa *is *amelanistic - and the second-generation het axanthic/amelanistic animals would have a chance of being snows.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Think my brain just exploded!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Think my brain just exploded!


Its easy, for KSBs just think anery x albino = het Anery het Albino (double het Snow).

Don't confuse yourself with corn classifications when talking about KSB's


----------

